# Anyone go frog gigging?



## Exzility (Jan 26, 2012)

I know it's a little off subject from flounder but it isn't to much diffrent. I have never tried gigging frogs around here and was wondering if anyone had any sugestions. Is there anywhere you could walk/wade for them or is it better to look by boat. I enjoy some good ole frog legs every now and then when you can find them but I figured I would go get them myself. Thanks for any sugestions.


----------



## Fish Assassin (Sep 1, 2009)

Not a good area for that. The Alapaha in South Georgia had more frogs then you could imagine. Choctawhatchee River in Caryville has some frogs.


----------



## Exzility (Jan 26, 2012)

I know that in Cullman, Alabama and most places that are a little farther away from the salt water tend to produce more frogs in there swampy areas. Thanks for the Reply.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Escambia river is loaded with big ole croaking bulls during the summer. I usually just ease up and down the river watching one side at a time with a spotlight, just look for the little white bellies. Also make sure to not to cast a shadow on them once they are in the light. Other than that just be ready to get in some snake and spider infested spot when you go in for the gig!


----------



## Exzility (Jan 26, 2012)

Sounds good I live in Baldwin County off Fish River so I think I may try going up in the marshy slews way up river and scout for some in a month or so. Turn the ole flounder boat into a frogging boat.


----------



## Exzility (Jan 26, 2012)

Anyone Know if there are any Limits or guild lines for catching them? Didn't know if you had to Gig or Net them or if you could pop them with a Pellet Air Rifle?


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

How u boys do it dowm there with gators?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



minkmaster said:


> How u boys do it dowm there with gators?


Don't get out of boat


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Plenty of frogs north of the Causeway


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

No regs beside guns can only used during daylight. We use gigs, and our hands when they're sitting close enough to the water.


----------



## Exzility (Jan 26, 2012)

So no Limits. What would be the best time of year to go? Mid Summer?

Thanks for all the reply's! Really Helps.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

All summer is usually good as long as the river isn't to high (no banks) or to low (can't get to the banks). So yea I guess that would make mid summer the best the rivers are usually just right around that time.


----------



## Exzility (Jan 26, 2012)

Great Thanks!

I hope to get some Reports and Pictures this summer.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh and don't let your guard down on a stuck frog they always have a few more long jumps in them, that usually winds up getting them back in the water. They will sit and wait for you to open the lid on whatever you are storing them in.


----------



## Fish Assassin (Sep 1, 2009)

Southern Charters in Port St. Joe is really good for gator hunting. They have website. My buddy runs it. He can just about guarantee you a gator.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

When I "gigged" for frogs, I always used a fishing pole.
With a bluegill hook baited with a 1/2" square of red hanky cloth on the hook at center.
Ease up on them and dangle that cloth in front of them and they leap for it every time.
Then just pull them in, unhook and put them in the bucket.
I used a 5 gallon bucket with some clear plastic sheeting stretched over the top and held with a rubberband. just cut a slit in the plastic big enough to slip the frog thru.
They never got out.
That way I could just keep the big ones for a meal or three and let the rest go free unharmed to make more.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Beach bum, very cool post. I have never heard of that but sounds really fun to try!


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

They will hit a crappie jig pretty good too.


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

I used to go in the Rivers around Tallahassee but I have not tried it near Pensacola. I just tigger them off my canoe. Check the weeds.


----------

